# How to clear private message box???



## PClapham (Jul 13, 2005)

There is no reason to keep the messages in the box, and I can't figure out how to clear the box.  Any help appreciated.....   ANita


----------



## Dave M (Jul 13, 2005)

On the list of your messages, you'll see a blank box on the far right side of each message title. Check the box for those you want to delete. Then scroll to the "Selected Messages" box at the bottom of the page and select "Delete" from the drop-down box. Then click "Go".

You'll also see that you have other tools to manage your Private Messages, including setting up folders to keep and segregate selected messages.

For more info on how to make effective use of the Private Messaging tools, see this section of the BBS FAQ - 
www.tugbbs.com/forums/faq.php?faq=vb_board_usage#faq_vb_pm_explain


----------

